# Asia Argento risarcisce giovane attore che molestò sessualmente



## juventino (20 Agosto 2018)

Chi di accuse ferisce di accuse perisce: la grande accusatrice del movimento #MeToo Asia Argento ha dovuto sborsare ben 380mila dollari tra spese legali e risarcimento per fermare un processo per molestie contro di lei. Lo riferisce il New York Times, il quale afferma di aver ricevuto le carte legali del caso; Asia Argento ha infatti molestato nel 2013 l’attore allora diciassettenne Jimmy Bennet.


----------



## Oronzo Cana (20 Agosto 2018)

juventino ha scritto:


> Chi di accuse ferisce di accuse perisce: la grande accusatrice del movimento #MeToo Asia Argento ha dovuto sborsare ben 380mila dollari tra spese legali e risarcimento per fermare un processo per molestie contro di lei. Lo riferisce il New York Times, il quale afferma di aver ricevuto le carte legali del caso; Asia Argento ha infatti molestato nel 2013 l’attore allora diciassettenne Jimmy Bennet.


----------



## Ragnet_7 (20 Agosto 2018)

juventino ha scritto:


> Chi di accuse ferisce di accuse perisce: la grande accusatrice del movimento #MeToo Asia Argento ha dovuto sborsare ben 380mila dollari tra spese legali e risarcimento per fermare un processo per molestie contro di lei. Lo riferisce il New York Times, il quale afferma di aver ricevuto le carte legali del caso; Asia Argento ha infatti molestato nel 2013 l’attore allora diciassettenne Jimmy Bennet.



mi farei molestare volentieri anche io. 

Sto scherzando. Non partite in quarta.


----------



## pazzomania (20 Agosto 2018)

juventino ha scritto:


> Chi di accuse ferisce di accuse perisce: la grande accusatrice del movimento #MeToo Asia Argento ha dovuto sborsare ben 380mila dollari tra spese legali e risarcimento per fermare un processo per molestie contro di lei. Lo riferisce il New York Times, il quale afferma di aver ricevuto le carte legali del caso; Asia Argento ha infatti molestato nel 2013 l’attore allora diciassettenne Jimmy Bennet.





Ragnet_7 ha scritto:


> mi farei molestare volentieri anche io.
> 
> Sto scherzando. Non partite in quarta.



Ho passato l' adolescenza sperando che le mie varie insegnanti belle mi sventrassero vivo, mai nulla.

Mai una gioia, immagino il trauma di questo Jimmy....


----------



## Super_Lollo (20 Agosto 2018)

juventino ha scritto:


> Chi di accuse ferisce di accuse perisce: la grande accusatrice del movimento #MeToo Asia Argento ha dovuto sborsare ben 380mila dollari tra spese legali e risarcimento per fermare un processo per molestie contro di lei. Lo riferisce il New York Times, il quale afferma di aver ricevuto le carte legali del caso; Asia Argento ha infatti molestato nel 2013 l’attore allora diciassettenne Jimmy Bennet.



Radical Chic che in questo momento stanno letteralmente ANDANDO FUORI DI TESTA . 

Il loro simbolo di purezza non può aver fatto una cosa del genere


----------



## pazzomania (20 Agosto 2018)

Super_Lollo ha scritto:


> Radical Chic che in questo momento stanno letteralmente ANDANDO FUORI DI TESTA .
> 
> Il loro simbolo di purezza non può aver fatto una cosa del genere



Il bello è che probabilmente non ha nemmeno fatto nulla: è una bella donna, non credo abbia dovuto insistere molto col povero Jimmy


----------



## Igniorante (20 Agosto 2018)

juventino ha scritto:


> Chi di accuse ferisce di accuse perisce: la grande accusatrice del movimento #MeToo Asia Argento ha dovuto sborsare ben 380mila dollari tra spese legali e risarcimento per fermare un processo per molestie contro di lei. Lo riferisce il New York Times, il quale afferma di aver ricevuto le carte legali del caso; Asia Argento ha infatti molestato nel 2013 l’attore allora diciassettenne Jimmy Bennet.



Io ero disponibile e non avrei chiesto risarcimenti


----------



## diavolo (20 Agosto 2018)

pazzomania ha scritto:


> Il bello è che probabilmente non ha nemmeno fatto nulla: è una bella donna, non credo abbia dovuto insistere molto col povero Jimmy



Si ma il tizio era minorenne.


----------



## pazzomania (20 Agosto 2018)

diavolo ha scritto:


> Si ma il tizio era minorenne.



Si, va bene, a parte che se tu ti fai una 15 enne e lei è consenziente, non vai incontro a nulla nemmeno in Italia, ad ogni modo ripeto: dubito il tizio si sia rifiutato, poi posso sbagliarmi, ma probabilisticamente parlando, ce l' aveva già alzato prima iniziasse la molestia.


----------



## 7vinte (20 Agosto 2018)

pazzomania ha scritto:


> Si, va bene, a parte che se tu ti fai una 15 enne e lei è consenziente, non vai incontro a nulla nemmeno in Italia, ad ogni modo ripeto: dubito il tizio si sia rifiutato, poi posso sbagliarmi, ma probabilisticamente parlando, ce l' aveva già alzato prima iniziasse la molestia.



Tranne se ti chiami Silvio Berlusconi però


----------



## 7vinte (20 Agosto 2018)

pazzomania ha scritto:


> Il bello è che probabilmente non ha nemmeno fatto nulla: è una bella donna, non credo abbia dovuto insistere molto col povero Jimmy



Magari Jimmy é uno dei pochi ragazzi dai sani valori rimasti, che non fa sesso con la prima che incontra ma SOLO con la sua fidanzata ancor meglio moglie


----------



## Oronzo Cana (20 Agosto 2018)

Super_Lollo ha scritto:


> Radical Chic che in questo momento stanno letteralmente ANDANDO FUORI DI TESTA .
> 
> Il loro simbolo di purezza non può aver fatto una cosa del genere



i radical chic stanno tacendo pure sulle nuove informazioni che stanno uscendo dal processo a Weinstein



> Gli sms mostrati ad accusa e giudice "Mi manchi omone mio. Ti amo, ti amo sempre, solo mi dispiace essere una semplice distrazione occasionale". E ancora: "Spero di vederti appena possibile. "Apprezzo tutto quello che fai per me". Sono solo alcuni degli sms archiviati da Weinstein e mostrati in aula al giudice e all'accusa all'apertura del processo che vede il grande produttore pluri-accusato di violenza sessuale. E in altri messaggi spediti via smartphone, che dimostrano come la vittima e Weinstein continuassero a flirtare anche dopo il 2013, anno del presunto stupro, e di come le ci tenesse a incontrarlo, portandogli anche sua madre che era rimasta "ben impressionata" da Harvey. Paradossalmente, il tono più distaccato e formale era quello delle risposte di Weinstein. L'apertura di questo archivio ha spiazzato notevolmente il pubblico ministero e sorpreso il giudice. E potrebbe dare al processo un esito imprevisto. Tanto che il legale di Harvey Weinstein, Benjamin Brafman, si è spinto a chiedere l'assoluzione immediata del suo cliente.


----------



## juventino (20 Agosto 2018)

Super_Lollo ha scritto:


> Radical Chic che in questo momento stanno letteralmente ANDANDO FUORI DI TESTA .
> 
> Il loro simbolo di purezza non può aver fatto una cosa del genere



Ormai non passa un giorno senza che facciano una figura di melma. Si potrebbe tranquillamente aprire un thread dedicato.


----------



## Miro (20 Agosto 2018)

juventino ha scritto:


> Chi di accuse ferisce di accuse perisce: la grande accusatrice del movimento #MeToo Asia Argento ha dovuto sborsare ben 380mila dollari tra spese legali e risarcimento per fermare un processo per molestie contro di lei. Lo riferisce il New York Times, il quale afferma di aver ricevuto le carte legali del caso; Asia Argento ha infatti molestato nel 2013 l’attore allora diciassettenne Jimmy Bennet.



Ma come, non era la paladina contro le molestie dell'orco Weinstein?


----------



## Ragnet_7 (20 Agosto 2018)

Io non ho ancora ben capito come si possa molestare un uomo. Cioè una donna mi è palese, ma un uomo se non vuole gli manca proprio la base per essere molestato o no? Non so se capite cosa voglio dire, se manca la voglia, manca l'eccitazione e se manca quella manca lo strumento. 

Parlo da ignorante in materia eh, sto solo chiedendo.


----------



## Clarenzio (20 Agosto 2018)

juventino ha scritto:


> Chi di accuse ferisce di accuse perisce: la grande accusatrice del movimento #MeToo Asia Argento ha dovuto sborsare ben 380mila dollari tra spese legali e risarcimento per fermare un processo per molestie contro di lei. Lo riferisce il New York Times, il quale afferma di aver ricevuto le carte legali del caso; Asia Argento ha infatti molestato nel 2013 l’attore allora diciassettenne Jimmy Bennet.



Mezzo uomo che scuce qualche soldo alla gallina starnazzante figlia di papà dei Parioli.


----------



## pazzomania (20 Agosto 2018)

7vinte ha scritto:


> Tranne se ti chiami Silvio Berlusconi però



Tranne che se la paghi piu che altro.


----------



## pazzomania (20 Agosto 2018)

7vinte ha scritto:


> Magari Jimmy é uno dei pochi ragazzi dai sani valori rimasti, che non fa sesso con la prima che incontra ma SOLO con la sua fidanzata ancor meglio moglie



Magari è come dici tu, ma il suo amico nei pantaloni non era evidentemente d' accordo


----------



## numero 3 (20 Agosto 2018)

Ragnet_7 ha scritto:


> Io non ho ancora ben capito come si possa molestare un uomo. Cioè una donna mi è palese, ma un uomo se non vuole gli manca proprio la base per essere molestato o no? Non so se capite cosa voglio dire, se manca la voglia, manca l'eccitazione e se manca quella manca lo strumento.
> 
> Parlo da ignorante in materia eh, sto solo chiedendo.



Ovviamente il ragazzo era consenziente ma con i tempi che corrono e l'aumento del degrado la paladina ha cominciato a temere che saltasse fuori qualche filmati o foto o testimoni che potessero accusarla di molestie essendo il ragazzo minorenne 
Ripeto..CHE DEGRADO


----------



## AntaniPioco (20 Agosto 2018)

Solo qualche sinistrato radical chic poteva prendere questa tizia come esempio morale, che poi sono gli stessi che pendono dalle labbra di Saviano e Saverio Tommasi


----------



## admin (20 Agosto 2018)

juventino ha scritto:


> Chi di accuse ferisce di accuse perisce: la grande accusatrice del movimento #MeToo Asia Argento ha dovuto sborsare ben 380mila dollari tra spese legali e risarcimento per fermare un processo per molestie contro di lei. Lo riferisce il New York Times, il quale afferma di aver ricevuto le carte legali del caso; Asia Argento ha infatti molestato nel 2013 l’attore allora diciassettenne Jimmy Bennet.



Che mondo fantastico quello dei radical shit!


----------



## fabri47 (20 Agosto 2018)

Sicurissimo che i tg oggi ne parleranno  .


----------



## FiglioDelDioOdino (20 Agosto 2018)

Ragnet_7 ha scritto:


> Io non ho ancora ben capito come si possa molestare un uomo. Cioè una donna mi è palese, ma un uomo se non vuole gli manca proprio la base per essere molestato o no? Non so se capite cosa voglio dire, se manca la voglia, manca l'eccitazione e se manca quella manca lo strumento.
> 
> Parlo da ignorante in materia eh, sto solo chiedendo.



Io posso dire di esser stato molestato: 
mi son svegliato con la donna con cui avevo "dormito" che cavalcava il mio alzabandiera.
Un chiaro sopruso: non ero consenziente e nemmeno cosciente.

Ovvero un uomo può essere molestato anche se fisicamente 'pronto', qualora non sia consenziente (è in tiro per altri motivi, fisiologici, magari perchè gli è stato propinato del viagra) o la propria capacità di giudizio è alterata (droghe, alcol) -- anche se in questo caso si dovrebbe piuttosto parlare di adescamento o plagio, che però stranamente non vengono considerati quando si tratta di donne che vengono sempre considerate vittime di violenza, non di plagio.


----------



## FiglioDelDioOdino (20 Agosto 2018)

juventino ha scritto:


> Chi di accuse ferisce di accuse perisce: la grande accusatrice del movimento #MeToo Asia Argento ha dovuto sborsare ben 380mila dollari tra spese legali e risarcimento per fermare un processo per molestie contro di lei. Lo riferisce il New York Times, il quale afferma di aver ricevuto le carte legali del caso; Asia Argento ha infatti molestato nel 2013 l’attore allora diciassettenne Jimmy Bennet.



Per me lo ha pagato per tacere su una relazione che durava da quando lui aveva 8 (otto) anni... da quando girarono il primo film assieme.


----------



## pazzomania (20 Agosto 2018)

FiglioDelDioOdino ha scritto:


> Io posso dire di esser stato molestato:
> mi son svegliato con la donna con cui avevo "dormito" che cavalcava il mio alzabandiera.
> Un chiaro sopruso: non ero consenziente e nemmeno cosciente.
> 
> Ovvero un uomo può essere molestato anche se fisicamente 'pronto', qualora non sia consenziente (è in tiro per altri motivi, fisiologici, magari perchè gli è stato propinato del viagra) o la propria capacità di giudizio è alterata (droghe, alcol) -- anche se in questo caso si dovrebbe piuttosto parlare di adescamento o plagio, che però stranamente non vengono considerati quando si tratta di donne che vengono sempre considerate vittime di violenza, non di plagio.



Dai, il 90% degli uomini lo infilerebbe nel 95% delle donne, puo' capitare una sorta di violenza eh, per carità, ma dalla descrizione di quanto accaduto tra l' Argento e sto ragazzino, non pare sia stato cosi forzato.

Se l'è fatto prima assaggiare, e poi gli è saltata sopra, direi che se avesse voluto, avrebbe potuto andarsene.

Poi ognuno ha la sua idea.


----------



## Ragnet_7 (20 Agosto 2018)

FiglioDelDioOdino ha scritto:


> Io posso dire di esser stato molestato:
> mi son svegliato con la donna con cui avevo "dormito" che cavalcava il mio alzabandiera.
> Un chiaro sopruso: non ero consenziente e nemmeno cosciente.
> 
> Ovvero un uomo può essere molestato anche se fisicamente 'pronto', qualora non sia consenziente (è in tiro per altri motivi, fisiologici, magari perchè gli è stato propinato del viagra) o la propria capacità di giudizio è alterata (droghe, alcol) -- anche se in questo caso si dovrebbe piuttosto parlare di adescamento o plagio, che però stranamente non vengono considerati quando si tratta di donne che vengono sempre considerate vittime di violenza, non di plagio.



Allora partiamo dal presupposto che credo che un uomo fisicamente "pronto" con l'alza bandiera mattutino appena si accorge di venir cavalcato e non vuole, perde l'erezione in maniera istantanea. Poi si può parlare veramente di molestia se hai dormito con una donna e lei la mattina dopo pensa tu voglia continuare l'atto sessuale? A me non sembra una molestia, un errore in buona fede magari, ma non molestia. Altrimenti riscriviamo completamente le leggi a riguardo, e prima di un atto sessuale firmiamo un contratto o chiediamo esplicito consenso. Si perde tutta la magia, la spontaneità ma almeno siamo sicuri di non molestare il partner. 

Poi nel caso specifico, non credo che il ragazzo fosse sotto effetto di droghe o altro, non ne hanno parlato, ma anche se fosse, Asia argento peserà bagnata 45 kg, pensiamo veramente che un ragazzo nel pieno dell'adolescenza non abbia la forza per opporsi o buttarla per aria? 

Implausibile.


----------



## FiglioDelDioOdino (20 Agosto 2018)

pazzomania ha scritto:


> Dai, il 90% degli uomini lo infilerebbe nel 95% delle donne, puo' capitare una sorta di violenza eh, per carità, ma dalla descrizione di quanto accaduto tra l' Argento e sto ragazzino, non pare sia stato cosi forzato.
> 
> Se l'è fatto prima assaggiare, e poi gli è saltata sopra, direi che se avesse voluto, avrebbe potuto andarsene.
> 
> Poi ognuno ha la sua idea.





Ragnet_7 ha scritto:


> Allora partiamo dal presupposto che credo che un uomo fisicamente "pronto" con l'alza bandiera mattutino appena si accorge di venir cavalcato e non vuole, perde l'erezione in maniera istantanea. Poi si può parlare veramente di molestia se hai dormito con una donna e lei la mattina dopo pensa tu voglia continuare l'atto sessuale? A me non sembra una molestia, un errore in buona fede magari, ma non molestia. Altrimenti riscriviamo completamente le leggi a riguardo, e prima di un atto sessuale firmiamo un contratto o chiediamo esplicito consenso. Si perde tutta la magia, la spontaneità ma almeno siamo sicuri di non molestare il partner.
> 
> Poi nel caso specifico, non credo che il ragazzo fosse sotto effetto di droghe o altro, non ne hanno parlato, ma anche se fosse, Asia argento peserà bagnata 45 kg, pensiamo veramente che un ragazzo nel pieno dell'adolescenza non abbia la forza per opporsi o buttarla per aria?
> 
> Implausibile.




Adescamento di minorenni- grooming (art. 609 undecies): stabilisce che per «adescamento si intende qualsiasi atto volto a carpire la fiducia del minore attraverso artifici, lusinghe o minacce

Ovvero consenso estorto, sollecitato: una donna che eserciti il proprio fascino erotico, "invito al libertinaggio", su un uomo (anche adulto) in luogo pubblico è in Italia punibile secondo il codice penale.

Che poi normalmente un uomo non aspetti altro è tutto un altro paio di maniche... perchè se no potrei dire che la maggioranza delle donne non aspetta altro che farsi molestare dagli uomini.


----------



## pazzomania (20 Agosto 2018)

FiglioDelDioOdino ha scritto:


> Adescamento di minorenni- grooming (art. 609 undecies): stabilisce che per «adescamento si intende qualsiasi atto volto a carpire la fiducia del minore attraverso artifici, lusinghe o minacce
> 
> Ovvero consenso estorto, sollecitato: una donna che eserciti il proprio fascino erotico, "invito al libertinaggio", su un uomo (anche adulto) in luogo pubblico è in Italia punibile secondo il codice penale.
> 
> Che poi normalmente un uomo non aspetti altro è tutto un altro paio di maniche... perchè se no potrei dire che la maggioranza delle donne non aspetta altro che farsi molestare dagli uomini.



E' biologia, l'uomo è portato a diffondere il più possibile, la donna a SCEGLIERE da chi farselo fare, so che non è politicamente corretto, ma cosi è.

Ad ogni modo, meglio evitare comunque di approfittarsi di qualcuno, di qualunque sesso sia, oltretutto se una donna ha bisogni impellenti non ci mette molto a trovarne uno pienamente consenziente.


----------



## FiglioDelDioOdino (20 Agosto 2018)

pazzomania ha scritto:


> E' biologia, *l'uomo è portato a diffondere il più possibile, la donna a SCEGLIERE* da chi farselo fare, so che non è politicamente corretto, ma cosi è.
> 
> Ad ogni modo, meglio evitare comunque di approfittarsi di qualcuno, di qualunque sesso sia, oltretutto se una donna ha bisogni impellenti non ci mette molto a trovarne uno pienamente consenziente.



Non sono d'accordo: l'uomo sceglie anch'esso con chi avere dei figli, mentre la donna può accettare qualsiasi uomo, anche tanti uomini, pur di diventare madre o solo per lussuria.


----------



## pazzomania (20 Agosto 2018)

FiglioDelDioOdino ha scritto:


> Non sono d'accordo: l'uomo sceglie anch'esso con chi avere dei figli, mentre la donna può accettare qualsiasi uomo, anche tanti uomini, pur di diventare madre o solo per lussuria.



Se ne potrebbe parlare all' infinito, è un argomento complesso dove si possono avere le opinioni più disparate...

Ma tendenzialmente, per esperienza diretta e non, l' uomo seleziona molto meno dove ficcarlo di quanto facciano le donne.


----------



## FiglioDelDioOdino (20 Agosto 2018)

Ragnet_7 ha scritto:


> Allora partiamo dal presupposto che credo che un uomo fisicamente "pronto" con l'alza bandiera mattutino appena si accorge di venir cavalcato e non vuole, perde l'erezione in maniera istantanea. *Poi si può parlare veramente di molestia se hai dormito con una donna e lei la mattina dopo pensa tu voglia continuare l'atto sessuale? A me non sembra una molestia, un errore in buona fede magari, ma non molestia.* Altrimenti riscriviamo completamente le leggi a riguardo, e prima di un atto sessuale firmiamo un contratto o chiediamo esplicito consenso. Si perde tutta la magia, la spontaneità ma almeno siamo sicuri di non molestare il partner.
> 
> Poi nel caso specifico, non credo che il ragazzo fosse sotto effetto di droghe o altro, non ne hanno parlato, ma anche se fosse, Asia argento peserà bagnata 45 kg, pensiamo veramente che un ragazzo nel pieno dell'adolescenza non abbia la forza per opporsi o buttarla per aria?
> 
> Implausibile.



Beh nel mio caso poi ho continuato volentieri l'amplesso... ma posso assicurare che trovarsi usati da un'estranea non è una sensazione molto piacevole, per lo meno strana, un'invasione dell'intimità. Chiaramente più la relazione è consolidata e intima e meno il problema si pone.
Poi attenzione che a parti invertite potrebbe essere un bel casino... immagina di penetrare la tua amante mentre dorme, dici che è normale? Forse no. E se magari lei s'incazza e dice che l'hai stuprata nel sonno?

Comunque tornando in tema il ragazzo fu adescato: non conta se fosse in quel momento consenziente. Se no decadono tutte le accuse contro Berlusconi dato che tutte quelle del presunto bungabunga ecc ecc, erano consenzienti: nessuna veniva stuprata; anzi di solito si proponevano esse stesse per cui B. era spesso una vittima, essendo adescato.


----------



## sacchino (20 Agosto 2018)

Attendo impaziente i primi commenti di Vittorio Feltri.


----------



## Mika (20 Agosto 2018)

FiglioDelDioOdino ha scritto:


> Per me lo ha pagato per tacere su una relazione che durava da quando lui aveva 8 (otto) anni... da quando girarono il primo film assieme.



Se davvero la relazione lei l'ha iniziata che lui aveva 8 anni per me è una depravata e pedofila. Non ci sono ne se ne ma e deve andare in galera. Otto anni. Ma scherziamo?!


----------



## FiglioDelDioOdino (20 Agosto 2018)

pazzomania ha scritto:


> Se ne potrebbe parlare all' infinito, è un argomento complesso dove si possono avere le opinioni più disparate...
> 
> Ma tendenzialmente, per esperienza diretta e non, l' uomo seleziona molto meno dove ficcarlo di quanto facciano le donne.



In parte siamo d'accordo: l'uomo ci prova ed è pronto a beccarsi i 2 di picche; da questa abbondanza di offerta deriva la possibilità di scelta della donna (ma per gli uomini potenti o belli o ricchi la questione si inverte...); e la donna è meno preparata a subire un rifiuto, quando ci prova è perchè sa di andare a colpo sicuro.

La mia esperienza poi mi dice che tante ragazze la danno a chiunque le paghi i vizi... fanno una selezione senza considerare l'uomo, ma considerano quel che egli offre come stile di vita.


----------



## pazzomania (20 Agosto 2018)

Mika ha scritto:


> Se davvero la relazione lei l'ha iniziata che lui aveva 8 anni per me è una depravata e pedofila. Non ci sono ne se ne ma e deve andare in galera. Otto anni. Ma scherziamo?!



8 anni è un discorso, 17 come si diceva fino a poco fa, totalmente un altro.

I 17 enni di 5 anni fa ne sapevano quasi piu' di me adesso.


----------



## FiglioDelDioOdino (20 Agosto 2018)

Mika ha scritto:


> Se davvero la relazione lei l'ha iniziata che lui aveva 8 anni per me è una depravata e pedofila. Non ci sono ne se ne ma e deve andare in galera. Otto anni. Ma scherziamo?!



In quegli ambienti c'è traffico di bambini e neonati per abusi e sacrifici... il PizzaGate è appunto la scoperta di questi traffici.


----------



## pazzomania (20 Agosto 2018)

FiglioDelDioOdino ha scritto:


> In parte siamo d'accordo: l'uomo ci prova ed è pronto a beccarsi i 2 di picche; da questa abbondanza di offerta deriva la possibilità di scelta della donna (ma per gli uomini potenti o belli o ricchi la questione si inverte...); e la donna è meno preparata a subire un rifiuto, quando ci prova è perchè sa di andare a colpo sicuro.
> 
> La mia esperienza poi mi dice che tante ragazze la danno a chiunque le paghi i vizi... fanno una selezione senza considerare l'uomo, ma considerano quel che egli offre come stile di vita.



Io vengo da paesini piccoli, le ragazze ( a meno siano gnocche da 9/10) non guardano ancora quello, sono abbastanza semplici, certo se sei un pezzente non ti filano.

Però posso immaginare che nei grandi centri abitati magari le tipe più carine (non tutte ovviamente) siano un pò più superficiali.

Io ho 30 anni, non sono brutto e nemmeno povero (lavoro da 15 anni), ma sto single, quindi dovrei forse non parlare ahahah, ma io sono un caso a parte, credo di avere problemi seri ad impegnarmi, non c'ho vvvvvoglia.


----------



## Mika (20 Agosto 2018)

pazzomania ha scritto:


> 8 anni è un discorso, 17 come si diceva fino a poco fa, totalmente un altro.
> 
> I 17 enni di 5 anni fa ne sapevano quasi piu' di me adesso.



A 17 è diverso, vero e ho letto la discussione e non sono intervenuto perché è minore solo per la legge ma un ragazzo di 17 anni farebbe carte false per andare a letto con un attrice/modella. Ma quando ho letto la risposta che affermava che ha iniziato quando lui aveva 8 anni no. Se ha iniziato ad 8 anni una persona non famosa sarebbe denunciata per pedofilia e finirebbe in galera (di cui poi dovrebbero anche buttare la chiave).


----------



## pazzomania (20 Agosto 2018)

Mika ha scritto:


> A 17 è diverso, vero e ho letto la discussione e non sono intervenuto perché è minore solo per la legge ma un ragazzo di 17 anni farebbe carte false per andare a letto con un attrice/modella. Ma quando ho letto la risposta che affermava che ha iniziato quando lui aveva 8 anni no. Se ha iniziato ad 8 anni una persona non famosa sarebbe denunciata per pedofilia e finirebbe in galera (di cui poi dovrebbero anche buttare la chiave).



Io non credo che i genitori, o chi per loro, lascessero un bambino di 8 anni da solo con una donna, poi tutto è possibille. Voglio comunque sperare di no, altrimenti sarebbe davvero una malata mentale (non che avessi molti dubbi eh)


----------



## diavoloINme (20 Agosto 2018)

Ragnet_7 ha scritto:


> Io non ho ancora ben capito come si possa molestare un uomo. Cioè una donna mi è palese, ma un uomo se non vuole gli manca proprio la base per essere molestato o no? Non so se capite cosa voglio dire, se manca la voglia, manca l'eccitazione e se manca quella manca lo strumento.
> 
> Parlo da ignorante in materia eh, sto solo chiedendo.



Beh in realtà il 17enne può benissimo essersela spassata più e più volte godendo come un riccio per poi denunciare la violenza sessuale.
La legge della minore età vale per l'uomo come per la donna.
L'adulto può e deve avere il controllo delle sue azioni.
Diciamo che quasi sempre a parziale discolpa vi è il fatto che è difficile capire se il partner ha raggiunto la maggiore età o meno.


----------



## diavoloINme (20 Agosto 2018)

FiglioDelDioOdino ha scritto:


> Per me lo ha pagato per tacere su una relazione che durava da quando lui aveva 8 (otto) anni... da quando girarono il primo film assieme.



In questo caso sarebbe gravissimo e i danni che può aver arrecato sul ragazzo sarebbero irreversibili.
Altro che rimborso, sarebbe da galera a vita.


----------



## sunburn (20 Agosto 2018)

Ragnet_7 ha scritto:


> Altrimenti riscriviamo completamente le leggi a riguardo, e prima di un atto sessuale firmiamo un contratto o chiediamo esplicito consenso. Si perde tutta la magia, la spontaneità ma almeno siamo sicuri di non molestare il partner.
> 
> Implausibile.



Il consenso deve esserci dall'inizio alla fine. 
Quindi dovresti fermarti ogni TOT e chiedere se abbia cambiato idea.


----------



## Mika (20 Agosto 2018)

diavoloINme ha scritto:


> In questo caso sarebbe gravissimo e i danni che può aver arrecato sul ragazzo sarebbero irreversibili.
> Altro che rimborso, sarebbe da galera a vita.



Infatti come ho scritto io poco più su. Un conto è 17 anni, ma se ha iniziato che aveva 8 anni è pedofilia e devono arrestarla e buttare la chiave.


----------



## 666psycho (20 Agosto 2018)

Ragnet_7 ha scritto:


> Io non ho ancora ben capito come si possa molestare un uomo. Cioè una donna mi è palese, ma un uomo se non vuole gli manca proprio la base per essere molestato o no? Non so se capite cosa voglio dire, se manca la voglia, manca l'eccitazione e se manca quella manca lo strumento.
> 
> Parlo da ignorante in materia eh, sto solo chiedendo.



secondo me che tu abbia voglia o no, se Asia Argento viene e ti fa capire che ha voglia di te e ci prova.. hai poco da fare!


----------



## 666psycho (20 Agosto 2018)

FiglioDelDioOdino ha scritto:


> Per me lo ha pagato per tacere su una relazione che durava da quando lui aveva 8 (otto) anni... da quando girarono il primo film assieme.



vabbè ora non esageriamo.. sono accusazioni gravissime.


----------



## gabri65 (20 Agosto 2018)

Mika ha scritto:


> Infatti come ho scritto io poco più su. Un conto è 17 anni, ma se ha iniziato che aveva 8 anni è pedofilia e devono arrestarla e buttare la chiave.



Trovo persino difficile esprimermi su questo genere di cose. Persone malate, ma soprattutto, società malata, che produce questi personaggi. Degrado culturale ed etico a livelli cosmici.


----------



## FiglioDelDioOdino (20 Agosto 2018)

666psycho ha scritto:


> vabbè ora non esageriamo.. sono accusazioni gravissime.



Non sto accusando, è solo una possibilità, essendo quel che è trapelato probabilmente solo una parte della realtà.

Realtà che parla di demoni, magia nera, sacrifici umani... nessuno in Italia parla del PizzaGate di cui farebbe parte anche la Clinton e gran parte dell'elite che sta dietro Holliwood i MassMedia, e il DeepState.
Ti pare normale che il dopo scuola in America sia intitolato al Diavolo?
E' normale che si inaugurino monumenti in onore a Baphomet come pochi giorni fa in Arkansas ?








Tutto in sintonia con la propaganda perversionista dei "liberal", della sinistra: gli "arcobaleno, LGBTQ, ecc...
La morte di Bourdain è pure collegata a tutto questo.


----------



## FiglioDelDioOdino (20 Agosto 2018)

gabri65 ha scritto:


> Trovo persino difficile esprimermi su questo genere di cose. Persone malate, ma soprattutto, società malata, che produce questi personaggi. Degrado culturale ed etico a livelli cosmici.



No, no... sono "questi personaggi" che spingono apposta la società in questa direzione, non il contrario.


----------



## Super_Lollo (20 Agosto 2018)

7vinte ha scritto:


> Tranne se ti chiami Silvio Berlusconi però



vero.


----------



## Super_Lollo (20 Agosto 2018)

Ragnet_7 ha scritto:


> Io non ho ancora ben capito come si possa molestare un uomo. Cioè una donna mi è palese, ma un uomo se non vuole gli manca proprio la base per essere molestato o no? Non so se capite cosa voglio dire, se manca la voglia, manca l'eccitazione e se manca quella manca lo strumento.
> 
> Parlo da ignorante in materia eh, sto solo chiedendo.



Diciamo che l'uomo è facile da convincere


----------



## vota DC (20 Agosto 2018)

7vinte ha scritto:


> Magari Jimmy é uno dei pochi ragazzi dai sani valori rimasti, che non fa sesso con la prima che incontra ma SOLO con la sua fidanzata ancor meglio moglie



In quell'ambiente Asia girava con tipe molto più carine di lei, il tipo stava sicuramente con una sosia più giovane della Ratajkowki e si vede fiondargli sopra una che finora aveva chiamato mamma e aveva 37 anni portati malissimo a causa della droga.

Oltre a ciò se fosse stata la Ratajkowski stessa all'epoca 23enne sarebbe finita in carcere lo stesso.


----------



## fabri47 (20 Agosto 2018)

Si dice che il suo posto come giudice ad X Factor sia a rischio, nonostante abbia già registrato qualche puntata.


----------



## Djici (20 Agosto 2018)

FiglioDelDioOdino ha scritto:


> E' normale che si inaugurino monumenti in onore a Baphomet come pochi giorni fa in Arkansas ?


----------



## Ramza Beoulve (20 Agosto 2018)

juventino ha scritto:


> Chi di accuse ferisce di accuse perisce: la grande accusatrice del movimento #MeToo Asia Argento ha dovuto sborsare ben 380mila dollari tra spese legali e risarcimento per fermare un processo per molestie contro di lei. Lo riferisce il New York Times, il quale afferma di aver ricevuto le carte legali del caso; Asia Argento ha infatti molestato nel 2013 l’attore allora diciassettenne Jimmy Bennet.



I Radical shit sono veramente meravigliosi...


----------



## fabri47 (20 Agosto 2018)

*Sky Italia: "Se quanto scritto dal NYT venisse confermato, saremmo pronti ad interrompere la collaborazione con Asia Argento (attualmente giudice di X Factor n.d.r.)"*


----------



## admin (20 Agosto 2018)

fabri47 ha scritto:


> *Sky Italia: "Se quanto scritto dal NYT venisse confermato, saremmo pronti ad interrompere la collaborazione con Asia Argento (attualmente giudice di X Factor n.d.r.)"*



Speriamo


----------



## fabri47 (20 Agosto 2018)

fabri47 ha scritto:


> *Sky Italia: "Se quanto scritto dal NYT venisse confermato, saremmo pronti ad interrompere la collaborazione con Asia Argento (attualmente giudice di X Factor n.d.r.)"*


Comunque vada a finire, rimane il fatto che la più grande figuraccia l'ha fatta Sky. Ok che sti talent contano niente (la musica è altra cosa per fortuna) se non dare spazio a gente oscena come Fedez, ma tra i tanti personaggi, squallidi o meno, che girano nel campo, vai a prendere proprio quella che c'entra zero? E non se ne escano con la scusa che l'hanno presa per motivi diversi dalla questione molestie. Non sono stati proprio furbi da questo punto di vista, non a caso già allora c'erano critiche ed ora sui social tutti che chiedono a gran voce che venga fatta fuori dal programma.


----------



## er piscio de gatto (20 Agosto 2018)

Non so se godo di più io per lei oppure lei mentre si faceva un bambino


----------



## Clarenzio (20 Agosto 2018)

FiglioDelDioOdino ha scritto:


> Non sto accusando, è solo una possibilità, essendo quel che è trapelato probabilmente solo una parte della realtà.
> 
> Realtà che parla di demoni, magia nera, sacrifici umani... nessuno in Italia parla del PizzaGate di cui farebbe parte anche la Clinton e gran parte dell'elite che sta dietro Holliwood i MassMedia, e il DeepState.
> Ti pare normale che il dopo scuola in America sia intitolato al Diavolo?
> E' normale che si inaugurino monumenti in onore a Baphomet come pochi giorni fa in Arkansas ?



Ma dai, son 4 sfigati....


----------



## Stanis La Rochelle (21 Agosto 2018)

Le molestie comunque non sono violenza sessuale, sono appunte molestie. Non ho letto il caso in questione, ma rispondendo ad alcuni che si chiedevano come era possibile che un uomo\ragazzo possa essere molestato contro la propria volontà. 

Una sul posto di lavoro non può palparvi il culo e in mezzo alle gambe per dire? Una toccatina qua e la ed ecco a voi le molestie. Se diventa una cosa frequente non è che sia qualcosa di edificante. Immaginatevi na vecchiazza capo d'azienda che fa così con gli stagisti... Vi sembra così impossibile? E' giusto che anche le donne inizino a pagare per certi atteggiamenti


----------



## Super_Lollo (21 Agosto 2018)

No no FERMI TUTTI . 

Andate su Repubblica a leggere come viene difesa dagli attacchi “ razzisti e omofobi” 

Incredibile


----------



## Jino (21 Agosto 2018)

Questa è proprio scema...io non mi stancherò mai di ripeterlo.


----------



## Clarenzio (21 Agosto 2018)

Asia Argento non ha fatto nulla di male, oggi sul CdS è l'avvocato stesso del ragazzo a spiegare cosa è successo.. un drink, qualche sguardo, un bacio ed una notte insieme. Se queste sono molestie io sono Jack lo Squartatore.
Lui tra l'altro ha continuato per mesi a mandare messaggi d'affetto alla "mamma" italiana e nel frattempo denunciato quella vera (di madre) per averlo mandato sul lastrico (eufemismo) ottenendo un primo risarcimento da 1,5 milioni di dollari.

Il signor Bennet in poco tempo ha ottenuto così dalle 2 "madri" quasi 2 milioni di euro.

Stiamo diventando come gli Americani, un popolo di bigottoni rancorosi ed invidiosi dei presunti VIP.


----------



## Mille e una notte (21 Agosto 2018)

A parte facili battute, la molestia della donna contro il minorenne maschio può essere segnante allo stesso modo della ragazzina abusata. Nei casi più gravi il problema resterà a distanza di anni e anni


----------



## smallball (21 Agosto 2018)

fabri47 ha scritto:


> *Sky Italia: "Se quanto scritto dal NYT venisse confermato, saremmo pronti ad interrompere la collaborazione con Asia Argento (attualmente giudice di X Factor n.d.r.)"*



direi doveroso


----------



## FiglioDelDioOdino (22 Agosto 2018)

Clarenzio ha scritto:


> Asia Argento non ha fatto nulla di male, oggi sul CdS è l'avvocato stesso del ragazzo a spiegare cosa è successo.. un drink, qualche sguardo, un bacio ed una notte insieme. *Se queste sono molestie* io sono Jack lo Squartatore.
> Lui tra l'altro ha continuato per mesi a mandare messaggi d'affetto alla "mamma" italiana e nel frattempo denunciato quella vera (di madre) per averlo mandato sul lastrico (eufemismo) ottenendo un primo risarcimento da 1,5 milioni di dollari.
> 
> Il signor Bennet in poco tempo ha ottenuto così dalle 2 "madri" quasi 2 milioni di euro.
> ...



Come già detto, l'adescamento in Italia è un reato. Stupisce che nessuno parli di adescamento ma si parli di molestie.
Come per equiparare forzosamente uomini e donne da un lato, e dall'altro per non sottolineare l'adescamento che è malizia specialmente femminile. 
Cioè si sottintende che la donna sia cattiva solo in quanto somigli all'uomo... sia mai che la femminilità possa essere malvagia! Qui c'è una propaganda femminista anti-patriarcale molto subdola.

Ma son d'accordo che quello per cui è accusata non è nulla, poca cosa. Per questo si sospetta che ci sia dell'altro, molto altro marcio dietro e che quest'accusa sia un avvertimento, una minaccia.
Perchè per svergognare una diva promotrice del Me-Too ci vuole un bel coraggio... occhio che sto ragazzo adesso ha addosso tutte le macumbe e magia nera possibili... magari si "suciderà".


----------



## Clarenzio (22 Agosto 2018)

FiglioDelDioOdino ha scritto:


> Come già detto, l'adescamento in Italia è un reato. Stupisce che nessuno parli di adescamento ma si parli di molestie.
> Come per equiparare forzosamente uomini e donne da un lato, e dall'altro per non sottolineare l'adescamento che è malizia specialmente femminile.
> Cioè si sottintende che la donna sia cattiva solo in quanto somigli all'uomo... sia mai che la femminilità possa essere malvagia! Qui c'è una propaganda femminista anti-patriarcale molto subdola.
> 
> ...



Si, buonanotte.


----------



## Mille e una notte (22 Agosto 2018)

FiglioDelDioOdino ha scritto:


> Come già detto, l'adescamento in Italia è un reato. Stupisce che nessuno parli di adescamento ma si parli di molestie.
> Come per equiparare forzosamente uomini e donne da un lato, e dall'altro per non sottolineare l'adescamento che è malizia specialmente femminile.
> Cioè si sottintende che la donna sia cattiva solo in quanto somigli all'uomo... sia mai che la femminilità possa essere malvagia! Qui c'è una propaganda femminista anti-patriarcale molto subdola.
> 
> ...


Infatti un noto psichiatra di Milano, Morelli, qualche tempo fa prese una posizione fuori dagli schemi in merito a queste questioni arrivando a dire, parlando del caso Weinstein, che c'è una certa percentuale di colpa anche da parte delle donne. 
Io taglierei l uccello a qualunque datore di lavoro maschio che chiede favori sessuali, già solamente perché...è una roba squallida e bassissima. Ed inoltre è chiaro che così facendo il criterio di selezione va a farsi benedire, non verranno scelte le più meritevoli ma quelle che si vendono. Dall altro lato però sarebbe anche ora di completare il quadro delle varie tipologie di vittime femminili, aggiungendo quelle che di vittima hanno ben poco. 
Ribadisco inoltre che l abuso sessuale fatto e finito è distruttivo non solo se perpetrato dal maschio contro la femmina, ma anche al contrario. Un altro psichiatra italiano ne parlò a proposito di Macron. Ma a parte quel caso VIP tutti gli addetti ai lavori ne parlano.


----------



## Kayl (22 Agosto 2018)

Mille e una notte ha scritto:


> Infatti un noto psichiatra di Milano, Morelli, qualche tempo fa prese una posizione fuori dagli schemi in merito a queste questioni arrivando a dire, parlando del caso Weinstein, che c'è una certa percentuale di colpa anche da parte delle donne.
> Io taglierei l uccello a qualunque datore di lavoro maschio che chiede favori sessuali, già solamente perché...è una roba squallida e bassissima. Ed inoltre è chiaro che così facendo il criterio di selezione va a farsi benedire, non verranno scelte le più meritevoli ma quelle che si vendono. Dall altro lato però sarebbe anche ora di completare il quadro delle varie tipologie di vittime femminili, aggiungendo quelle che di vittima hanno ben poco.
> Ribadisco inoltre che l abuso sessuale fatto e finito è distruttivo non solo se perpetrato dal maschio contro la femmina, ma anche al contrario. Un altro psichiatra italiano ne parlò a proposito di Macron. Ma a parte quel caso VIP tutti gli addetti ai lavori ne parlano.


se io fossi il capo e la tipa si offre di darmela (senza richieste da parte mia), prima me la faccio e poi non l'assumo. lol


----------



## pazzomania (22 Agosto 2018)

Mille e una notte ha scritto:


> Infatti un noto psichiatra di Milano, Morelli, qualche tempo fa prese una posizione fuori dagli schemi in merito a queste questioni arrivando a dire, parlando del caso Weinstein, che c'è una certa percentuale di colpa anche da parte delle donne.
> Io taglierei l uccello a qualunque datore di lavoro maschio che chiede favori sessuali, già solamente perché...è una roba squallida e bassissima. Ed inoltre è chiaro che così facendo il criterio di selezione va a farsi benedire, non verranno scelte le più meritevoli ma quelle che si vendono. Dall altro lato però sarebbe anche ora di completare il quadro delle varie tipologie di vittime femminili, aggiungendo quelle che di vittima hanno ben poco.
> Ribadisco inoltre che l abuso sessuale fatto e finito è distruttivo non solo se perpetrato dal maschio contro la femmina, ma anche al contrario. Un altro psichiatra italiano ne parlò a proposito di Macron. Ma a parte quel caso VIP tutti gli addetti ai lavori ne parlano.



Partendo dal presupposto che tutto ciò fa schifo: da che esiste l' essere umano la donna ha tratto profitto dalla vagina che Dio gli donò, non scandalizziamoci oltre maniera.
Anche nella vita normale, l' uomo fa cose con/per le donne solo per renderle aperte a fare sesso con lui, sia con mogli che con fidanzate (sto un po' generalizzando)

E da sempre l' uomo tenta di ficcare ovunque il proprio sesso.

L' unica cosa intollerabile, è un eventuale uso della forza, per il resto, è un comportamento intrinseco nell' essere umano, che dubito cambierà mai, uno scambio di favori.


----------



## pazzomania (22 Agosto 2018)

Kayl ha scritto:


> se io fossi il capo e la tipa si offre di darmela (senza richieste da parte mia), prima me la faccio e poi non l'assumo. lol



La voce si diffonderebbe nell' ambiente, vuoi giocarti la possibilità di farti altre supergnocche?


----------



## Kayl (22 Agosto 2018)

pazzomania ha scritto:


> La voce si diffonderebbe nell' ambiente, vuoi giocarti la possibilità di farti altre supergnocche?



certamente, una donna non vede l'ora di andare in giro a dire "gliel'ho data e non mi ha assunto, 'sto maledetto!"


----------



## pazzomania (22 Agosto 2018)

Kayl ha scritto:


> certamente, una donna non vede l'ora di andare in giro a dire "gliel'ho data e non mi ha assunto, 'sto maledetto!"



Si sa si sa, certe sciacquette non si fanno remore, chi deve saperlo... lo viene a sapere.

Vedi cosa succedeva ad Arcore, alcune tizie venivano portate dalle amiche stesse.


----------



## Kayl (22 Agosto 2018)

pazzomania ha scritto:


> Si sa si sa, certe sciacquette non si fanno remore, chi deve saperlo... lo viene a sapere.
> 
> Vedi cosa succedeva ad Arcore, alcune tizie venivano portate dalle amiche stesse.



come ha fatto de marinis su camera cafè "Lei è licenziata", "Ma come? Mi aveva detto che mi teneva in prova!", "E non l'ho fatto forse?", "Sì e io ho fatto tutto quello che mi chiedeva", "Esattamente ed è qui che ha sbagliato! Secondo lei io assumo una segretaria amorale? Una che è disposta ad andare a letto col suo capo il primo giorno?! Che vergogna!" lol


----------



## pazzomania (22 Agosto 2018)

Kayl ha scritto:


> come ha fatto de marinis su camera cafè "Lei è licenziata", "Ma come? Mi aveva detto che mi teneva in prova!", "E non l'ho fatto forse?", "Sì e io ho fatto tutto quello che mi chiedeva", "Esattamente ed è qui che ha sbagliato! Secondo lei io assumo una segretaria amorale? Una che è disposta ad andare a letto col suo capo il primo giorno?! Che vergogna!" lol


----------



## LadyRoss (22 Agosto 2018)

pazzomania ha scritto:


> Partendo dal presupposto che tutto ciò fa schifo: da che esiste l' essere umano la donna ha tratto profitto dalla vagina che Dio gli donò, non scandalizziamoci oltre maniera.
> Anche nella vita normale, l' uomo fa cose con/per le donne solo per renderle aperte a fare sesso con lui, sia con mogli che con fidanzate (sto un po' generalizzando)
> 
> E da sempre l' uomo tenta di ficcare ovunque il proprio sesso.
> ...



Mi fa sorridere quello che leggo.... non in senso polemico ma perchè mi ha fatto venire in mente una frase che il mio datore di lavoro dice spesso .... "Non vi rendete conto della miniera d'oro sulla quale siete sedute, se foste furbe potreste avere tutto quello che volete"...
Ora io non sono un c***o pero' sinceramente pensare di poter trarre profitto dalla mia vagina non mi è mai passato dall'anticamera del cervello....

Sarà per quello che ogni tipo di promozione ho dovuto sudarmela ????


----------



## pazzomania (22 Agosto 2018)

LadyRoss ha scritto:


> Mi fa sorridere quello che leggo.... non in senso polemico ma perchè mi ha fatto venire in mente una frase che il mio datore di lavoro dice spesso .... "Non vi rendete conto della miniera d'oro sulla quale siete sedute, se foste furbe potreste avere tutto quello che volete"...
> Ora io non sono un c***o pero' sinceramente pensare di poter trarre profitto dalla mia vagina non mi è mai passato dall'anticamera del cervello....
> 
> Sarà per quello che ogni tipo di promozione ho dovuto sudarmela ????



Si parla in senso generale, il tuo fidanzato o i tuoi ex, non hanno mai fatto qualcosa per te solo per arrivare li?

Oppure tu, non hai mai giocosamente promesso qualcosa in cambio di un favore, o un uscita, o per portarti al centro commerciale, al tuo ragazzo???


----------



## Beppe85 (22 Agosto 2018)

Poteva chiamarmi... me la sbattevo gratis...


----------



## LadyRoss (22 Agosto 2018)

pazzomania ha scritto:


> Si parla in senso generale, il tuo fidanzato o i tuoi ex, non hanno mai fatto qualcosa per te solo per arrivare li?
> 
> Oppure tu, non hai mai giocosamente promesso qualcosa in cambio di un favore, o un uscita, o per portarti al centro commerciale, al tuo ragazzo???




Bhe....ma io mi riferivo a un contesto diverso....mi riferivo di più all’ambito lavorativo....
Chiaro che in coppia....vale tutto!...se voglio qualcosa non lascio niente di intentato e con i maschietti si sa qual’è il tasto giusto da schiacciare........


----------



## Mille e una notte (22 Agosto 2018)

Kayl ha scritto:


> se io fossi il capo e la tipa si offre di darmela (senza richieste da parte mia), prima me la faccio e poi non l'assumo. lol


Epic win  


pazzomania ha scritto:


> Partendo dal presupposto che tutto ciò fa schifo: da che esiste l' essere umano la donna ha tratto profitto dalla vagina che Dio gli donò, non scandalizziamoci oltre maniera.
> Anche nella vita normale, l' uomo fa cose con/per le donne solo per renderle aperte a fare sesso con lui, sia con mogli che con fidanzate (sto un po' generalizzando)
> 
> E da sempre l' uomo tenta di ficcare ovunque il proprio sesso.
> ...


Per quello che ho capito dalla psicologia, sono sostanzialmente d accordo. L attrazione e le pulsioni degli esseri umani sono ovviamente la cosa più naturale del mondo. È l inserimento di queste pulsioni nella realtà sociale che diventa complicato. Così come non è semplice regolamentare il tutto a livello giuridico. Ed è chiaramente facile cadere nell errore di giudizio, proprio a livello etico.
Io personalmente do peso ai motivi dietro il gesto. Trovo immonda l oca senza talento che apre le gambe per lavorare "nel mondo della televisioneh" per fare i soldi e lo shopping e il vecchio senza valori per tirare a campare in una vita senza una direzione si butta nello squallore sessuale.


----------



## Mille e una notte (22 Agosto 2018)

LadyRoss ha scritto:


> Mi fa sorridere quello che leggo.... non in senso polemico ma perchè mi ha fatto venire in mente una frase che il mio datore di lavoro dice spesso .... "Non vi rendete conto della miniera d'oro sulla quale siete sedute, se foste furbe potreste avere tutto quello che volete"...
> Ora io non sono un c***o pero' sinceramente pensare di poter trarre profitto dalla mia vagina non mi è mai passato dall'anticamera del cervello....
> 
> Sarà per quello che ogni tipo di promozione ho dovuto sudarmela ????


Ma meno male che ci sono donne come te! 
Meno male che trovi assurda la vita di altre ragazze. Va bene che sta civiltà è al collasso, quantomeno bisogna resistere il più a lungo possibile


----------



## pazzomania (23 Agosto 2018)

LadyRoss ha scritto:


> Bhe....ma io mi riferivo a un contesto diverso....mi riferivo di più all’ambito lavorativo....
> Chiaro che in coppia....vale tutto!...se voglio qualcosa non lascio niente di intentato e con i maschietti si sa qual’è il tasto giusto da schiacciare........



Ti dirò quello che tutti gli utenti maschili del forum stanno pensando ora: esci le tue foto!!

ahahahah... ovviamente scherzo, volevo dimostrarti che non cambiamo mai.

Comunque avvali la mia teoria, usate le vostre armi come noi usiamo le nostre!

Sta ai soggetti decidere se accettare il compromesso, oppure no, ovviamente sempre restando nel campo della non-violenza


----------



## mabadi (23 Agosto 2018)

Dalle foto tutto sembra tranne che un molestato. Comunque negli Usa il reato scatta se uno ha meno di 18 anni . Non è come da noi


----------



## LadyRoss (23 Agosto 2018)

pazzomania ha scritto:


> Ti dirò quello che tutti gli utenti maschili del forum stanno pensando ora: esci le tue foto!!
> 
> ahahahah... ovviamente scherzo, volevo dimostrarti che non cambiamo mai.
> 
> ...



attenzione.... ho detto che non sono un c***o da qui a pensare che io possa essere una stragnocca ne passa .......ma tanta....
se ti riferivi alla seconda parte di quello che ho scritto...mi sento di aggiungere che se non sapessi che tasti toccare per convincere il mio ipotetico fidanzato a fare qualcosa per me....comincerei seriamente a preoccuparmi....
p.s. non avrei problemi a mettere la foto...ma qui non ce l'ha praticamente nessuno....o tutti o niente....


----------



## pazzomania (23 Agosto 2018)

LadyRoss ha scritto:


> attenzione.... ho detto che non sono un c***o da qui a pensare che io possa essere una stragnocca ne passa .......ma tanta....
> se ti riferivi alla seconda parte di quello che ho scritto...mi sento di aggiungere che se non sapessi che tasti toccare per convincere il mio ipotetico fidanzato a fare qualcosa per me....comincerei seriamente a preoccuparmi....
> p.s. non avrei problemi a mettere la foto...ma qui non ce l'ha praticamente nessuno....o tutti o niente....



Era una battuta! Manteniamo l'alone di mistero! Occhio che ti arrivano in privato adesso a chiederti scambio foto


----------



## Jino (23 Agosto 2018)

Feltre chiederebbe, ma come si fa a stuprare un uomo?


----------



## Snake (23 Agosto 2018)

il molestato Jimmy Bennett


----------



## pazzomania (23 Agosto 2018)

snake ha scritto:


> il molestato jimmy bennett



cvd


----------



## juventino (23 Agosto 2018)

Snake ha scritto:


> il molestato Jimmy Bennett



Secondo me ci sono risvolti che noi non conosciamo in questa storia. Se sei innocente non patteggi per quasi mezzo milione di dollari.


----------



## Mille e una notte (23 Agosto 2018)

Alla fine 9 pagine di discussione non sono servite a niente. Ne potrebbero passare 100 e comunque resterremmo fermi a "il maschio non può subire abuso sessuale da una donna, anzi è un piacere". D altronde chiunque si improvvisa sociologo se si parla di immigrazione, immunologo coi vaccini, nutrizionista per dimagrire e psicologo per il sesso tra adolescenti e adulti


----------



## mabadi (23 Agosto 2018)

juventino ha scritto:


> Secondo me ci sono risvolti che noi non conosciamo in questa storia. Se sei innocente non patteggi per quasi mezzo milione di dollari.


Negli Usa fare sesso con un duciasettenne, anche se consenziente è reato. Ci sono anche scandali relativi a pornostar che avevano falsificato la data di nascita


----------



## mabadi (23 Agosto 2018)

Mille e una notte ha scritto:


> Alla fine 9 pagine di discussione non sono servite a niente. Ne potrebbero passare 100 e comunque resterremmo fermi a "il maschio non può subire abuso sessuale da una donna, anzi è un piacere". D altronde chiunque si improvvisa sociologo se si parla di immigrazione, immunologo coi vaccini, nutrizionista per dimagrire e psicologo per il sesso tra adolescenti e adulti



E chi lo ha mai detto... Non può subire abuso da una donna bona....


----------



## LadyRoss (23 Agosto 2018)

Da donna, perdonatemi ma certi "meccanismi" non riesco a comprenderli fino in fondo.
Ora partendo dal presupposto che un uomo puo', mediante l'utilizzo della forza o l'utilizzo di fini meccanismi psicologici, obbligare o fare sentire obbligata una donna a fare sesso. 

Come puo' una donna molestare sessualmente un uomo per avere un rapporto sessuale? Cioè...se la controparte non vuole non ci si riesce...boh non capisco.....


----------



## MasterGorgo (23 Agosto 2018)

LadyRoss ha scritto:


> Da donna, perdonatemi ma certi "meccanismi" non riesco a comprenderli fino in fondo.
> Ora partendo dal presupposto che un uomo puo', mediante l'utilizzo della forza o l'utilizzo di fini meccanismi psicologici, obbligare o fare sentire obbligata una donna a fare sesso.
> 
> Come puo' una donna molestare sessualmente un uomo per avere un rapporto sessuale? Cioè...se la controparte non vuole non ci si riesce...boh non capisco.....



Non penso sia solo l'atto in se ma quanto incide una persona adulta su quella minore.
Chiaro che se lei si presentava sempre con del domperignon in lingerie e lo faceva divertire lui si divertiva! 
Ma quanto ciò é fuorviante per la formazione di tale individuo?

Certo poi possiamo discutere della bassa morale che alberga nel 94% dei maschietti


----------



## LadyRoss (23 Agosto 2018)

MasterGorgo ha scritto:


> Non penso sia solo l'atto in se ma quanto incide una persona adulta su quella minore.
> Chiaro che se lei si presentava sempre con del domperignon in lingerie e lo faceva divertire lui si divertiva!
> Ma quanto ciò é fuorviante per la formazione di tale individuo?
> 
> Certo poi possiamo discutere della bassa morale che alberga nel 94% dei maschietti



ok, in un caso come questo subentra il fine gioco psicologico e astuzie varie...chiaro che con un minore di principio secondo me il confine tra volontà e abuso viaggia su un confine piu' sottile......

Tieni addirittura un 6% di maschietti che non ragionano in primis con...... sei ottimista??...
Scherzo.....probabilmente la percentuale è un po' piu' alta.....


----------



## diavolo (23 Agosto 2018)

LadyRoss ha scritto:


> Da donna, perdonatemi ma certi "meccanismi" non riesco a comprenderli fino in fondo.
> Ora partendo dal presupposto che un uomo puo', mediante l'utilizzo della forza o l'utilizzo di fini meccanismi psicologici, obbligare o fare sentire obbligata una donna a fare sesso.
> 
> Come puo' una donna molestare sessualmente un uomo per avere un rapporto sessuale? Cioè...se la controparte non vuole non ci si riesce...boh non capisco.....



La molestia sessuale si può manifestare in tanti atti,mica solo col rapporto sessuale.


----------



## MasterGorgo (23 Agosto 2018)

LadyRoss ha scritto:


> ok, in un caso come questo subentra il fine gioco psicologico e astuzie varie...chiaro che con un minore di principio secondo me il confine tra volontà e abuso viaggia su un confine piu' sottile......
> 
> Tieni addirittura un 6% di maschietti che non ragionano in primis con...... sei ottimista??...
> Scherzo.....probabilmente la percentuale è un po' piu' alta.....



Ti dirò che nel caso della tenera asia arriverei al 50 e 50 in quanto é oggettivamente rifiutabile da chiunque non si sia impantanato nel fascino oscuro del disagio psicomotorio. Vive border sopra i 40? Bene, sono affari suoi, del suo corpo e delle sue imprevedibili frequentazioni, non di tutto il genere maschile. 
E potrei essere molto più cattivo visto l'eco delle sue gesta in giro per locali col boy monzese prima che arrivassero i social...


----------



## vota DC (23 Agosto 2018)

Se la assolvono verranno pure i preti a dire di essere le fantasie sessuali dei dodicenni, come è possibile che dei bambini abbiano fantasie?



mabadi ha scritto:


> Negli Usa fare sesso con un duciasettenne, anche se consenziente è reato. Ci sono anche scandali relativi a pornostar che avevano falsificato la data di nascita



Quella è pornografia minorile che è reato in tutti gli stati, invece far sesso senza riprese varia in California è 18, in alcuni stati è 17 in pochi è pure 16.


----------



## Mille e una notte (23 Agosto 2018)

LadyRoss ha scritto:


> Da donna, perdonatemi ma certi "meccanismi" non riesco a comprenderli fino in fondo.
> Ora partendo dal presupposto che un uomo puo', mediante l'utilizzo della forza o l'utilizzo di fini meccanismi psicologici, obbligare o fare sentire obbligata una donna a fare sesso.
> 
> Come puo' una donna molestare sessualmente un uomo per avere un rapporto sessuale? Cioè...se la controparte non vuole non ci si riesce...boh non capisco.....


Lo hai scritto tu stessa, i fini meccanismi psicologici dei maschi sono propri anche della donna. 

Inoltre ci sono casi di donne che letteralmente picchiano il marito e quest ultimo non reagisce perché succube. 

La forzatura psicologica ha un grosso peso. La tentazione sessuale non si controlla oltre un certo limite. Chi fa leva su questo aspetto forse potrebbe comunque considerarsi un abusatore. Un qualcosa del genere è il personaggio di Unfaithful l amore infedele con Richard Gere.
A livello giuridico non ho la più pallida idea di come si potrebbe regolamentare. Solo la forma estrema di abuso sessuale, lo stupro vero e proprio, è facile da condannare


----------



## fabri47 (24 Agosto 2018)

*Secondo le ultime indiscrezioni, Asia Argento è praticamente fuori da X Factor. Manca solo l'ufficialità.*


----------



## Toby rosso nero (25 Agosto 2018)

*Nuove accuse di molestie per Asia Argento: il comico britannico Jeff Leach la accusa di averlo stalkerizzato quando era fidanzato con un'altra donna.

"Mi mandava foto col seno scoperto su Snapchat quando ero con la mia fidanzata, lei sapeva che avevo una relazione e non ero interessato, ma si ostinava a inviarmi foto e video hot. *Smettila di mandarmi questa m..*, le dicevo, ma lei era ossessionata".*


----------



## Stanis La Rochelle (25 Agosto 2018)

Toby rosso nero ha scritto:


> *Nuove accuse di molestie per Asia Argento: il comico britannico Jeff Leach la accusa di averlo stalkerizzato quando era fidanzato con un'altra donna.
> 
> "Mi mandava foto col seno scoperto su Snapchat quando ero con la mia fidanzata, lei sapeva che avevo una relazione e non ero interessato, ma si ostinava a inviarmi foto e video hot. *Smettila di mandarmi questa m..*, le dicevo, ma lei era ossessionata".*




La shit storm su asia argento si moltiplica


----------



## Djici (25 Agosto 2018)

Toby rosso nero ha scritto:


> *Nuove accuse di molestie per Asia Argento: il comico britannico Jeff Leach la accusa di averlo stalkerizzato quando era fidanzato con un'altra donna.
> 
> "Mi mandava foto col seno scoperto su Snapchat quando ero con la mia fidanzata, lei sapeva che avevo una relazione e non ero interessato, ma si ostinava a inviarmi foto e video hot. *Smettila di mandarmi questa m..*, le dicevo, ma lei era ossessionata".*


----------

